

Ask HN: Anyone interested in judging a coding competition in Central California? - sunnynagra

I am participating in a coding competition called 59DaysOfCode in Fresno, California and I understand that they are still looking for some qualified judges.<p>You can check them out at www.59daysofcode.com.
======
sunnynagra
Clickable Links:

<http://www.59daysofcode.com>

<http://59daysofcode.com/the-contest/the-rules/>

------
voxx
What would we be judging them on?

EDIT: I mean, what criteria would we be judging them on? Would we be following
some sort of rubric or would we be personally judging the project?

~~~
sunnynagra
Hi, there are three categories: Zero-code (app is written from scratch in 59
days), In-Progress (app has been started before the competition), and People's
Choice. My understanding is that there is a rubric, the bottom of this page
has somewhat of a breakdown <http://59daysofcode.com/the-contest/the-rules/> .

